# Beanie in her "onesie" after spaying



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's a picture of Beanie the third day after her spay procedure...
She is wearing a "onesie" and doesn't really mind. She is almost back to her normal rambunctious self; last night she slept all the way through without a whimper! Then attacked our old lab, Otto, with glee this morning. So, she's getting back to being her old puppy self again!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

she looks so pretty in that onesie.
glad she is feeling better and back on the attack.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness Beanie is as cute as she can be and I love her name! Belly rubs to you sweet Beanie girl!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

She is darling, how old is she? Give her hugs from me!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I'm in love with your Beanie. She is precious. I could hug her thru the screen. Seriously. Glad to hear her recovery is uneventful.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beanie is a beautiful puppy. She is adorable in her onesies. Glad to know all is going so well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, Beanie is adorable! We have a Maine **** cat named Jack, but we call him Beanie because he looks like a floppy beanie baby. Hope to see lots more pics of your sweet Beanie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beanie is adorable. She looks like she's sitting there in her jammies. Gentle hugs from me and Kodi!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

That's what I thought. That she was lounging in her jammies. So cute!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Beanie obviously looks very unhappy there with you...since she's such a nice match for Kipling I'll be right over to pick her up


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

She's a cutie pie! Now I've been wondering about the onesies: how do you attach the front to the back? I guess you just have to pick one side of the tail and go around? Don't the snaps end up close to the incision?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mojo's Mom said:


> She's a cutie pie! Now I've been wondering about the onesies: how do you attach the front to the back? I guess you just have to pick one side of the tail and go around? Don't the snaps end up close to the incision?


You put it on with the side that would be the front on a baby, on the dog's back. That way the bottom snaps upward, and you just leave the center snap undone for the tail. Obviously it needs to be undone at potty time!:laugh:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beanie looks adorable - glad she's back to her perky self again!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Beanie you could not be any cuter!!!!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> You put it on with the side that would be the front on a baby, on the dog's back. That way the bottom snaps upward, and you just leave the center snap undone for the tail. Obviously it needs to be undone at potty time!:laugh:


The whole explanation should have been obvious, but for some reason I didn't think of it. I used diapers sometimes on my last, elderly dog when her bladder became less reliable, and I used to cut tail holes in the back sides of pull-ups. She hated them!

Anyway, now I know how to use a onesie on Mojo if I want to try to keep him clean underneath. That's a help.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks soooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

aw. she looks very sweet.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Mojo's Mom said:


> The whole explanation should have been obvious, but for some reason I didn't think of it. I used diapers sometimes on my last, elderly dog when her bladder became less reliable, and I used to cut tail holes in the back sides of pull-ups. She hated them!
> 
> Anyway, now I know how to use a onesie on Mojo if I want to try to keep him clean underneath. That's a help.


I had the same question! Thanks for clearing it up! I assume that would work for a boy after neutering also?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mojo's Mom said:


> The whole explanation should have been obvious, but for some reason I didn't think of it.


I only know because someone else told me when Kodi was neutered! He didn't need it for his incision, but they had shaved him too close, and went WAY beyond the area that needed to be shaved. The result was that his skin became irritated and itchy. We had to put Lanacaine on the itchy skin, and a onsie to keep him from licking the Lanacaine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

brookeandcolby said:


> I had the same question! Thanks for clearing it up! I assume that would work for a boy after neutering also?


Yup! I think a lot of them are much more comfortable in a onesie than a cone.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beanie is such a sweet doll ! How adorable. How is she handling the recovery?


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

That is so cute! She does look like she's hanging out in her pajamas.


----------



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

YUMMY Beanie Girlie!!!! Hope she recovers quick as can be!!! ~Pamela


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Adorable!!!! So cute!!
Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

Beanie looks adorable in her suit. Ari is the same colouring exactly. 
I was going to run over to the store and pick up a onesie last Tuesday when he was neutered because he came out of the vet's licking and they gave him a cone. He hated that thing so we took it off and were just really firm with him about not licking. He would sneak away and try to lick out of our sight but only that first night. The next day he seemed very uninterested in his stitches and has only cleaned himself a couple times a day without any problems. He was back to his normal rambunctious silly self the day after the surgery. 
Hope all is going well with Beanie. 
Judy


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

She is sooooooooo cute. I'll have to try that when Lilly gets "fixed".


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What a doll! She wears her onesie much better than Lola did. Probably because she is a little Beanie Baby.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Beanie is a cutie!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Aww I love Beanie, she is so sweet!! I hope her recovery keeps going smoothly


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your appreciation of my little Beanster...she is out of her onesie...she leaves her stitches completely alone, and I managed to shrink the onesies in the wash, so they got pretty tight around the arms...always buy a bigger size if you get the cotton ones I guess. Anyway, she doesn't lick at all; I've been watching her like a hawk and checking the suture line; no problems and it's healing very well. She has about 4 days to go until stitches are out. She is back to her wild rambunctious self once again: running like crazy around the house, playing with her toys. Still no walks off the leash yet, but that will be soon. So happy this was really pretty easy for her and us.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Beanie: 8 and a half months*



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> She is darling, how old is she? Give her hugs from me!


I called the breeder a few months ago and asked best time to spay; she told me that Beanie's mom didn't go into heat until she was 1 year old, so I decided to have Beanie spayed during my vacation this month (when she'll be close to 9 months old). She is a little dog; about 8 lbs and will not get much bigger, so didn't want to get her spayed at 6 months...she was pretty small and I was worried about anesthesia effects/survival, etc. She has come through just great and I'm relieved.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are really glad all is well. I find most dogs don't bother the stitches other than to keep the area clean, but it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is so adorable. Glad to know all is well after her spay.


----------

